# My friend bricked his s3....



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all, I was walking my friend through rooting his phone over Google talk. He rooted all went well a few days later he wanted to Rom it. He made a mistake and flashed the international omega Rom on his US ATT samsungi747. His phone is now dead. No way to get into recovery or download mode. Just dead. Bricked. What can I do to help him? As I am partially responsible cause I was helping him. I did not know about the Rom he was flashing.
I was reading about a possible fix with a jig but can not find a jig for.the Samsung i747.

Please any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

just flash the stock fimeware you can get it here http://samsung-updates.com/
get in odin flash ass pda but you must get in download mode


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

What gasb00st said... flashing the wrong ROM shouldn't prevent him from accessing download mode.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> What gasb00st said... flashing the wrong ROM shouldn't prevent him from accessing download mode.


It has become a pretty common story around the boards that flashing a ROM from the GSM version is locking the Qualcomm chips into their programming mode and totally locking people out of their phones. In every case though it is Omega ROM they are trying to flash. Not sure why that is the common theme though


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes he did flash the international omega Rom. And there is no way to get into download mode at all. His phone will not turn on at all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

This is quite an odd situation...
If he can't access download mode I'm not sure how he would get out of this mess.


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I know right. When he said nothing would work, I was stumped. So I ordered him a jig a hope it will work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

check ovef at XDA mskip made something thats suppose to help issues of flashing GSM boot image by mistake..check it ou. best of luck for your friend


----------



## smw420 (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/unbrick-guide-for-us-carrier-branded-sgs3/

Maybe so, maybe not?

-M


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

DeathGrind said:


> Yes he did flash the international omega Rom. And there is no way to get into download mode at all. His phone will not turn on at all.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Are you/he sure the battery isn't dead?


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

I did the same thing... These guys here can fix it...!

http://mobiletechvid...g-brick-repair/

It can be fixed and its a TON cheaper than buying a new one..

They can fix it..
Just FYI..

Thanks
Bleeds..


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Bleeds said:


> I did the same thing... These guys here can fix it...!
> 
> http://mobiletechvid...g-brick-repair/
> 
> ...


This was what I was going to suggest aswell! Next time op, tell your friend to read, read again, and read again before flashing anything. If the file does not have a carrier specific label then stay away from it!


----------

